# Wood Bending Machines



## bruc101 (Sep 13, 2008)

Found this on youtube. Interesting. Also shows bending a complete tree. One guy has a home built guitar bending jig. It would be interesting to hear how other guitar makers bend their wood.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

Very interesting!


----------



## PCDub (Sep 24, 2017)

That was very cool-I liked the tree bending!


----------



## DMiller (Feb 7, 2017)

That's awesome! In my guitar making, I use a pipe bending iron. I use a bending iron because, at the time it was 1/4 of the price to make a bending iron (purchasing pipe and heating element) as it was to purchase a heating blanket (demonstrated in video). 
Bending Iron:
https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/364057
Bending the sides:
https://www.lumberjocks.com/DMiller/blog/122385


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

All of it was interesting, some I'd seen before, but that bent tree portion. Can you imagine getting swatted if one slipped loose of the restraint, before it stayed bent? OUCH, well OK I'll be lying over there in a heap DEAD…..


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

> One guy has a home built guitar bending jig. It would be interesting to hear how other guitar makers bend their wood.
> 
> - bruc101


Micheal Greenfield. As badass as they come.


----------

